# Marlin Self Loading 22 LR



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I know less than nothing about guns but I have the chance to buy a new .22 rifle that I think will come in handy around here. It's new in the box - and the guy is asking $170. I can't find anything online about the value - does this sound fair?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it is likely 1 of 2 guns a modle 60 or a model 795 they are actually almost the same gun the 60 feeds from a tube magazine under the barrel 

the 795 feeds from a 10 round box type magazine 

m60 http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_323/products_id/41049

m795 http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_323/products_id/41174

if it is 170 cash no papers and no tax , i would probably do it for either one 

if it is 170 + tax and papers then you could go to most any store and guy it at the same price so offer 150 

see if he can give you a picture then post it here 

when looking at online prices like at buds guns it is important to note you usually have to pay 20-35 dollars in transfer fees to a dealer to pick up your new gun


heck I always offer low got me 20 dollars of the gun i bought Monday , if ti is a dealer i generally ask for the tax included for the price it is on the shelf , they will deal or they won't but they won't give it to you if you don't ask


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

by the way I prefer the box magazine because you can leave it loaded on a high shelf, or in your shirt pocket , and the gun near the door and when you have a wood chuck you slide in the magazine pull back on the charging handle and take aim and fire 

with the tube you have to pull ou tthe tube place each round down the tube then put the tube back in and then you can pull the charging handle and take aim and shoot 

i had a M60 it shot fine , I gave it to my brother many years ago , 2 years ago he had a wood chuck in his garden , every time he went to grab his gun he would get 2 rounds loaded in the tube and watch the wood chuck go back down the hole , finally he loaded up the tube and left it loaded near the back door , not an ideal practice if you have other people around but he did it he got that chuck the first time he saw it after that.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

It's the model 60. Cash-tags on it, I have the gun here. It's brand new. No tax, no papers. But I would have to load it down the tube - however there is a lock with it. I figure I can keep it loaded, locked and high up above the door to keep the girls safe. Guess I'll be keeping it. Thanks!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

congrats on a good gun , the m60s only down fall is slow loading , but it holds 14 in the tube if you leave the tube loaded and not a round in the chamber then it is fast 

other options are a tube of shells like a big straw with a plug in the end that way they can gravity dump in fast when you pull the plug and turn it up to fill a magazine 

the up side is you will never loose the magazine 

be safe and do not underestimate the power of a good 22lr shell , shot placement is critical but they can be very valuable tools around the farm


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Marlin makes one of the finest .22 out there. The idea of having a loaded gun in the house with children around even if there is a lock on it sends a chill down my spine. I don't know their ages or if you or they had any firearm training but until then I would seriously reconsider.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

PrettyPaisley said:


> I figure I can keep it loaded, locked and high up above the door to keep the girls safe. Guess I'll be keeping it. Thanks!


It would be my recommendation that if you're going to have a gun in the house with your children, you should first spend time with them teaching them how to shoot. I started my little boy when he was only 4 years old and too small to hold a gun. I would sit on the ground with him in my lap, holding the gun and supporting it's weight. My son got to point and pull the trigger. Use something like a soda can that will explode to emphasize what happens when you shoot something.

Make them understand that they may see the gun, and shoot the gun with mommy there, but they must never, ever touch the gun without mommy there. Once their natural curiosity is satisfied, and they understand what happens when you shoot a gun, they will respect that. Still keep it out of the way and locked, but make them understand that they may see and hold the gun when mommy is there, but never otherwise.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I am also hesitant about suggesting leaving it loaded , I leave my carry gun loaded , and that is usually the only gun in the house i keep loaded 

my kids are older and have been around lots of guns since birth but I am still hesitant about leaving anything I am not carrying or locking up loaded 

and only the gun I carry has one in the chamber , I have some pistols ready to go with loaded magazines in a locked cabinet

not sure about the ages , but get every one well trained , hunters education is available in most states , it is good and will allow you to buy hunting licenses and sometimes count towards your concealed carry if you apply for that and it requires training. 

22's look small but have the potential to kill as well as any pistol , I recently shot 3 raccoon with a 9mm pistol it was what I had at the time i came across them , they didn't die any faster than when shot with a 22 rifle 


the next thing you need to know is you bought a 22 rifle during the worst shortage of 22 ammo in probably 65 years 

but it can be found here and there in small quantities but you have to keep an eye out for it stop at the local gun stores , sporting goods retailers , and walmarts ask if they have any each time your passing by. 7-10 cents a round is generally the going rate at the moment for farm pests your likly going to want the hollow point ammunition that lists 1240 to 1280 feet per second as it's velocity 

when sighting in and practicing make sure to shoot into a hill side or adequate back stop , 22lr goes right though farm buildings so try and make sure any shots are down into the ground and that nothing important is behind your target.

you should attend a safety training if you haven't already dons so 


have fun , be safe


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Sold my like new Model 795 for 145$ at the guns how this past weekend..The 795 has a hold open feature built in i.e. you can slide a clip in with the bolt locked open and hit the release lever..The thing is instantly ready..


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

SO is a cop. We have loaded guns here that are up and out of the way. Before I decided to settle down with my SO (as well as I settle-I'm a bit restless) and have kids at the ripe old age of 36 - I watched SO with my stepkids. If I didn't think SO would have been a good parent I wouldn't have taken that step. 

That said, SO has a great way of teaching kids to keep away from guns. Nothing is 100% of course, but I plan to act in a safe manner. For now-the guns we have are in spots the girls simply cannot reach, even with their sharp minds. If the girls are on a step stool they are hunting mommy's chocolate in my secret spots above the fridge.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

unloaded guns are clubs. train the kids. good luck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

If your SO is a cop you probably have it covered , we just like to be cautious with people who say they know nothing about guns then talk about keeping it loaded


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The question is why do you feel the need to keep a loaded gun? I know all about the unwanted varmints both four and two footed but unless there is a very specific reason I just can't see it with children around, whether SO is a cop or not. Some of the recent "accidents" taking a childs life happened at the hands of a cop at home. Cops can be some of the worst offenders when it comes to gun safety.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I live in a town with 2 police officers. I am in a house off the beaten path, down a long driveway that backs up into woods. While we have an electric fence around the woods, I am often in the barn which isn't close to the house. I also spend a considerable amount of time out here with just the girls, as SO works 30 miles/45 minutes away. Do I need to keep a loaded .22 rifle around for a rouge woodchuck? Probably not. But if I have a need like a PP mentioned, I'm grateful for the advice. Do I keep a loaded handgun on my person when I'm alone with my girls? You had better believe I do. And not to use on a rodent. If I'm in that unsecure barn away from my house I am armed. If I am inside the house and the doors are locked, my loaded weapon is close by. 

Thank you for your concern. 
We are all set when it comes to gun safety at the house.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

OK, I thought you knew nothing about guns, but carry a loaded handgun all the time. Sorry, Im a little confused. Be safe.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Well here, let me clear it up for you. 

I know less than nothing about the value of a gun. I was unclear on that. I see that it's not possible to infer that info from my posts. 

Back and forth to the barn isn't all the time. I do spend a large amount of my time in the barn but it's hardly where I spend "all the time".


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Buy the rifle, it's a great gun for around the farm


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

JJ Grandits said:


> OK, I thought you knew nothing about guns, but carry a loaded handgun all the time. Sorry, Im a little confused. Be safe.


I read her original post to me that she doesn't know a thing about makes, models, and values. I know, it's completely foreign to run into someone in a gun circle that doesn't know everything there is to know about them, but, trust me, there are a few people out there that are willing to admit that they don't know what they don't know. 

I didn't read anywhere in her first post that she didn't know anything about safe gun handling. And, then, her last post confirmed that that was not to be implied, either. 

Now, it's apparent that you don't think that anyone should keep a loaded, unlocked gun in their home- and you're willing to try to preach others into the CNBC new-paradigm of how guns should be stored in the home. You bit on their neo-tripe. Others have not. I grew up in a home full of loaded guns, as did my father, in tradition with how his father was raised. 

I intend to raise my children in a home full of loaded guns. I, too, saw that episode of "news" that convinced you that no home is safe with a loaded gun in it. I even considered changing my lifestyle ahead of children. Then I realized that I wasn't willing to live in a home with no knives, no electrical outlets, no running water, or vessels capable of holding over a tablespoon of said water. You see, I like to take a bath at least once a month, and the wife insists on blow drying her hair when she is done with hers. 

I guess it must suck living in your home. How do you cut a steak? Or open the cellophane around the deodorant sticks you must use by the case since you have no way to bathe?

Or...are you just one of those people who like to judge others lifestyles on metrics that some risk-free-lifers told you is the only safe way to live?
...while living your own life the way you see fit. 

I think they have a word for that. Hippo...Hypo...Progressive. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

^^^ hope your day goes better,^^ 
you just flamed her for you own good feeling. I didnt think much of that went on here.:facepalm:


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

doingitmyself said:


> ^^^ hope your day goes better,^^
> you just flamed her for you own good feeling.* I didnt think much of that went on here*.:facepalm:


 
No? Did you miss the posts that were directed at me ???


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sounds like she has safety covered.
When I was a kid, all guns in the house were loaded (not really, but we were told they were loaded and we believed it) and we were taught not to mess with loaded guns, or any guns.
We were taught to shoot, and when we turned 10, got our own guns. We were taught to clean them and care for them and respect them.
We were never curious about them, we were taught about them, no curiosity.
I think the way guns are portrayed as evil life forms that will indiscriminately kill hundreds of people makes the problem so much worse.
The old forbidden fruit story.
Anyway, congrats on the gun and I think you'll enjoy it.
It'll be a good one to teach kids that guns aren't psycho killers, just a tool.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I to thought she truly knew less than nothing about guns from her first post , I run into a lot of that , try and help people out , and try and be very cautious about suggesting leaving anything loaded that you don't carry on you.

so I am strait up hunters safety type teaching till I know more about the situation 

I know I said I didn't keep loaded guns besides what I carried , well I keep loaded magazines when the occasion occurs to think I need one , I am still not a big fan of one in the pipe but 

once she said she had decent instruction and a cop in the house I went with she and her SO cop can figure it out them selves 

I would say don't put down your knowledge just ask what the value is , when you put down your knowledge it is easily assumed you know less than nothing when clearly you know safe use but not prices and models that's understandable there are a lot of cops who know they carry a glock 9mm and not much else about it other than they bought the gun at the gun store and the department buys their ammo. but at least they should have a decent handle on muzzle direction and safety we hope and if they don't my post won't change them.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

*Pete*,

I agree with most of the points in your post, and I did not take any of your suggestions as anything other than well-intended _suggestions_. JJ, on the other hand, was pushing a belief pushed on them by skewed, modern "sensibilities" - namely that a home is unsafe if it has ready weapons in it. So many seem to accept that paradigm as gospel, now. They want us to keep our weapons locked. Keep our ammo locked in a separate room. Teach our children that guns are bad and scary. Depend on the police to protect us from the boogey man. Things did not used to be that way. WE let THEM do that to us. NRA-certified instructors are now even teaching that tripe.

Could a child slide a chair up to your kitchen counter and reach one of your knives? Do you have NBSA (National Bathroom Safety Administration) approved, child-proof locks installed on your bathtub spigots? What about a safety interlock switch on the drain plug? Have your children received their mandated, annual certification in staircase safety from school? Are all your electric outlets located at least 6 feet up on the wall out of the reach of small children?

No?

How could you possibly consider yourself a responsible parent? Clearly, the people pushing for this paradigm shift in the way we think about guns in the home only have the safety of our children in mind, right? Even though all the things listed above injure or kill more children than guns every year, I'm sure it was just an oversight on their part not working on those risks first.

Couldn't be an agenda.
We're not so simple-minded to fall for agenda-driven propaganda disguised as a benign concern for our safety. Right? 

I made a covenant with God to provide for and protect my family. When I am away, my wife has several hidden, but easily reached, weapons at battery. She knows how to use them, but is not as gun savvy as I&#8217;d like her to be. If she is ever faced with the need to use one under stress, I want it to be as simple to bring to bear and operate as possible. 

A person with a locked gun is an unarmed victim.
An empty gun is a club; a club with poor balance and ergonomics. 


*JJ*, if you ever find yourself thinking it is any of your business to ask someone:
_ hint: it&#8217;s not_


JJ Grandits said:


> ...why do you feel the need to keep a loaded gun?


I suggest you take your nose out of their business, and go stand behind a Walmart greeter for an hour.
You&#8217;ll be arming yourself soon enough.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

GunMonkeyIntl, what the heck is your problem? The first sentance of the original post was "I know less then nothing about guns". She then told about having very young children. I teach hunter training. My area is gun safety. I do not want her children to become a statistic and fuel for the anti-gun lobby. Is that a problem ? I cut my steak with a knife. I guess you just shoot at it till small pieces fall off. You said you intend to raise your children in a house full of loaded guns. I sounds like you don't have any kids yet. I raised five, They started shooting before they started school. They are all grown adults now and continue to shoot and hunt. A statement you probably won't be able to make. Responsibility is a self defining term. It means the ability to respond. Don't put me down because you have some macho Rambo syndrome. It's that kind of iresponsible attitude that plagues the gun owning community. Anyways, what kind of holster do you wear in the shower?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

My _problem_ began at precisely the same moment your pushiness did.

A mother of small children asks for advice about a gun and you want to throw in a friendly reminder about safe gun handling and training the youngsters - cool. Actually, I'm beyond cool with that. I'd even thank you for mentioning it if I forgot to.

That's not what you did.

After the OP said she had a plan (locked and up high), you were sure to let her know you didn't find that acceptable.

After she countered that her partner is trained, has experience training children, that firearms are already a part of their household, and she's comfortable with their solution for their family, you had the self-righteous gall to ask her to justify, TO YOU, her desire to keep the gun loaded. And, suggesting that you somehow know the bent of her partner better than she does, threw out the totally unsubstantiated claim the LEOs are some of the "worst offenders when it comes to gun safety". I'm not saying they are or they aren't, but where'd you get that from, anyway? Was it just something you could say that you felt would stress your point and marginalize her view? Doesn't matter if it's true or not; the ends justify the means? Why does that logic sound familiar?

If you were to spend any amount of time with me, you'd see that I'm far from the Rambo-type. I do spend more time than most thinking about and discussing weapons, but that is because it is my trade and livelihood. We are not obsessed with firearms in our home, we just aren&#8217;t fearful of them. There is a huge difference between fear and respect. The last thing you want to be fearful of, should you ever need it, is your weapon. I&#8217;m very pragmatic about my weapons. They are tools that demand respect and, if used improperly, can be harmful. I don&#8217;t remove the blade from my tablesaw or the head from my hammer before I put them away.

I don't wear a holster in the shower - you really gotta scrub hard to get the tactical hair-gel out and a holster just gets in the way. But, we do have weapons stashed in both bathrooms that get used regularly. 

I understand that your view is a common one (thankfully, your self-righteous preachiness, not so much), but apply some basic logic and question where it came from. 

I answered your question about the holster in the shower. 

Answer mine about the electrical outlets 6 ft. up on the wall. Are yours all up near the ceiling? 

You knew that they posed a risk to your children. It was totally feasible to have an electrician come in and relocate them up higher where they couldn't reach out and attack your children. More children are hurt by electricity than by guns in the home, and yet, I'm guessing, you left those outlets down near the floor.

What would your reaction have been if the electrician you hired to put in a new overhead light started preaching to you about relocating all your outlets up high?

What would your reaction have been if that same electrician wouldn't take "no thanks, we're good" for an answer and kept pushing?

What would your reaction have been when he asked you to justify, TO HIM, your decision to allow your family to live with outlets down near the floor?


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

Saw one of these today in my friends gunshop. $225 plus T&T. I likely could have gotten it for $200 OTD. I would say you did well.


----------

